
The Many Minds Interpretation of Quantum Mechanics and Thought Experiment - yoaviram
https://thoughtexperiments.net/many-minds/
======
yoaviram
The Many Minds interpretation of Quantum Mechanics examines the consequences
of the Everett Many-Worlds interpretation from the perspective of the mind. I
bet the scientists in the room are going to have a hard time with this one.
Here’s a link to a discussion about the role consciousness in QM form an
earlier post: [https://thoughtexperiments.net/quantum-
suicide/#consciousnes...](https://thoughtexperiments.net/quantum-
suicide/#consciousness).

